
The MealPal scheme is no free lunch - thenewb
https://medium.com/hngry/the-mealpal-scheme-is-no-free-lunch-c0ef41c4ce3d
======
realwisam
Sounds like Classpass but the big difference is with Classpass there's no real
variable cost per new person added, you're basically just capitalizing on
excess space that would have gone unused. With food, most of the cost is
variable, each new $6.99 lunch sold costs the restaurant real money. How is
this sustainable?

